# King Midas Overdrive



## music6000 (Feb 14, 2019)

A build from 7 months ago, A Cool MIAB!
Mods : Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 14, 2019)

of course it is in a gold case!   great looking box!


----------



## sertanksalot (Feb 14, 2019)

Outstanding craftsmanship, thanks for sharing.  Your enclosure looks inspired and inspirational, very professional.  Please post a sound sample if you have time!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 4, 2022)

What?  No turret board?   

Looks great!


----------

